# Please wear a helmet



## speedjason

Was trying something, rotated way too far, caught back edge at high speed. Slammed back of my head and did this to my helmet.


----------



## basser

oh wow, that's aggressive. Did that leave you with a concussion?


----------



## Nocturnal7x

My first day snowboarding, I caught an edge because I had no idea what I was doing, and slammed by head hard on ice. Thankfully I was ok.

I work with a girl who doesn't wear a helmet, we sell helmets, I told her to get a helmet, you're going to die.


----------



## Fielding

I don't always wear a helmet. But I always wear a jimmy-hat.


----------



## quebecrider

I have the same helmet and it's a tank with the soft shell construction, can't believe you managed to crack it. I imagine this was a crazy hard slam.


----------



## speedjason

basser said:


> oh wow, that's aggressive. Did that leave you with a concussion?


My vision turned black and white with stars for about 3 seconds.>


----------



## speedjason

Nocturnal7x said:


> My first day snowboarding, I caught an edge because I had no idea what I was doing, and slammed by head hard on ice. Thankfully I was ok.
> 
> I work with a girl who doesn't wear a helmet, we sell helmets, I told her to get a helmet, you're going to die.


I always tell people I know go get a helmet. Thing's happen quick when you are going fast.
A helmet is so much cheaper than a helicopter ride to the ER.


----------



## Phedder

Ditto. Fucking love my helmet.


----------



## speedjason

Phedder said:


> Ditto. Fucking love my helmet.


It totally reminded me your picture.:smile:


----------



## Phedder

I wish something would remind me of what the hell happened hah. Still no idea, just happy I made it onto the bus home with my board.


----------



## AmberLamps

Yes! I did a similar thing last year, was looking back to check on the girl friend and caught a back edge, slamming me down, cracked my helmet and was concussed for a minute. #wearahelmet


----------



## jacobenchile3

IDK why people don't wear helmets, most are pretty cheap and comfortable/warm.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

At work, occasionally work with head injured folks...*fix'n the old bean is NOT like fix'n bones*. Really tragic results can in an instance change a person's life. And a cost of a helmet is peanuts compared to even a little trip to the ER.


----------



## mojo maestro

I wear one because trees are hard and people are idiots.............


----------



## BoardWalk

mojo maestro said:


> I wear one because trees are hard and people are idiots.............


This^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## WasabiCanuck

speedjason said:


> Was trying something, rotated way too far, caught back edge at high speed. Slammed back of my head and did this to my helmet.


Holy Crap!! That could have been your skull dude. That would have been a TBI for sure without a helmet. Wow that is scary!!! 



wrathfuldeity said:


> At work, occasionally work with head injured folks...*fix'n the old bean is NOT like fix'n bones*. Really tragic results can in an instance change a person's life. And a cost of a helmet is peanuts compared to even a little trip to the ER.


Totally agree. I don't know why but I get very freaked out when I see videos of brain injured people. Scares the crap out of me. 



mojo maestro said:


> I wear one because trees are hard and people are idiots.............


Yup, I don't wear a helmet because of my skill or lack there of, it is because of all the out of control skier noobs. They could take me out at the knees from behind and scrabble my brains.


*I'm kinda libertarian so I would never want to force people to wear a helmet, or have resorts require them. It should always be riders choice. Heck on a hot day I might take mine off for example. But I also strongly encourage everyone to wear a helmet, people don't come back from TBI or major concussions very easily.*


----------



## dave785

Head safety issues aside, helmets are just great technology. Opening and closing vents with a switch? Check. Vents to channel air to keep your goggles from fogging? Check. Built in integration for CHIPS or other music players that don't prevent you from hearing the rest of the mountain? Check. Look cool? Check!

One thing I want to add is that with helmets, harder is not always better. Just like how cars are designed to crumple around people while still leaving the interior in tact, a good helmet will absorb most of a blow... but if it's too strong, sometimes it will just pass that blow on to your head. Protection from high impact is great, but make sure your helmet has some "soft" padding in there that will make the lesser falls more bearable. A hard helmet might save your life at 50 mph but give you a concussion at 15mph. A GOOD helmet will have hard impact AND soft impact protection. Gotta prevent those micro concussions too, they add up and turn into CTE and serious mental problems later on!


----------



## Alpine Duke

wrathfuldeity said:


> At work, occasionally work with head injured folks...*fix'n the old bean is NOT like fix'n bones*. Really tragic results can in an instance change a person's life. And a cost of a helmet is peanuts compared to even a little trip to the ER.


Once again..... Wrath speaks words of wisdom. 

I served in the head medical group during the war in Baghdad. Most people are surprised to hear that mucho and if I recall correctly most of the PTSD cases were the result of or at least highly contributed to by concussive events and not just seeing/experiencing bad things. Physical trauma can bring about bad things that are not manifested through physical symptoms. Particularly when talking about one's melon.

In spring conditions...when I am surfing 200 inches of slush....yea, I may not wear a helmet then. Sometimes not a deep pow day either. Probably should though. Someday I'll smack a rock and will end up wandering around the parking lot; dazed and saying "the snow is soft, I don't need a helmet" over and over


----------



## Snow Hound

Phedder said:


> Ditto. Fucking love my helmet.


Double ditto.


----------



## dfitz364

Did very similar last season on a bs nose roll. Didn't spin far enough, and next thing I remember was laying in the snow staring at the sky. Thankfully I had my helmet on. Ended up slightly concussed from it, but could only imagine what would have happened without it. Have had one on ever since!


----------



## david_z

Here's my helmet, or what was left of it:










Here's me in the clinic at Snowbird, after the meatwagon ride down Chip's Run:










This fucked me up pretty good (full story: All I got in Utah was this Closed Head Injury), although they released me on the spot and I was back out riding mountain bikes like a week or two later (in hindsight, I probably shouldn't have done that). Doctor at home checked me out as well and didn't have any serious damage, loss of motor skills or anything like that, but it was a fairly significant concussion if I'm being honest about it. I noticed some changes mostly things like I had a hard time concentrating/focusing on things, like my head was foggy for weeks, maybe months afterwards.

And since we're being honest, I still don't *always* wear a helmet. I mostly do, but I don't always.


----------



## speedjason

Alpine Duke said:


> Once again..... Wrath speaks words of wisdom.
> 
> I served in the head medical group during the war in Baghdad. Most people are surprised to hear that mucho and if I recall correctly most of the PTSD cases were the result of or at least highly contributed to by concussive events and not just seeing/experiencing bad things. Physical trauma can bring about bad things that are not manifested through physical symptoms. Particularly when talking about one's melon.
> 
> In spring conditions...when I am surfing 200 inches of slush....yea, I may not wear a helmet then. Sometimes not a deep pow day either. Probably should though. Someday I'll smack a rock and will end up wandering around the parking lot; dazed and saying "the snow is soft, I don't need a helmet" over and over


It's nice when snow is soft but would suck if someone hit ya.
I personally think helmet does not hinder snowboarding so I always wear it.


----------



## speedjason

david_z said:


> Here's my helmet, or what was left of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me in the clinic at Snowbird, after the meatwagon ride down Chip's Run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fucked me up pretty good (full story: All I got in Utah was this Closed Head Injury), although they released me on the spot and I was back out riding mountain bikes like a week or two later (in hindsight, I probably shouldn't have done that). Doctor at home checked me out as well and didn't have any serious damage, loss of motor skills or anything like that, but it was a fairly significant concussion if I'm being honest about it. I noticed some changes mostly things like I had a hard time concentrating/focusing on things, like my head was foggy for weeks, maybe months afterwards.
> 
> And since we're being honest, I still don't *always* wear a helmet. I mostly do, but I don't always.


Glad you made out fine. Things can happen quickly. Michael Schumacher I believe can still not move his limbs.


----------



## david_z

speedjason said:


> Glad you made out fine. Things can happen quickly. Michael Schumacher I believe can still not move his limbs.


Yeah, I think I was as lucky (relatively minor injury all things considered) as I was unlucky (completely freak circumstance). It could've been way worse, and I'm thankful it wasn't.


----------



## AbandonCouch

Seriously ya. Just get a helmet. Helmets save lives!


----------



## fraxmental

by now, we are all dead by not wearing helmets, but thanks for the tip


----------



## OneManArmy

Damn that's gnarly. Glad you're still walking. 

Dude last year completely split his helmet in half. Dude was walking around and he was totally out of it. Literally... 2 pieces. 

My helmets have saved me a few times over the year. I smoked a tree 2 or 3 years ago and dented my lid. Last year slammed pretty hard. Knocked the fit system out and the vents stopped working. So.... new lid this year. Pretty sure I'll be running Giro Contact/Giro Range Combo. 

Quality lid is important. Don't buy cheap crap... but if you have to... cheap is better than none. 

I road one day last year without my lid and it felt weird as hell. I've been wearing them for over 10 years now.


----------



## SteezyRidah303

speedjason said:


> I always tell people I know go get a helmet. Thing's happen quick when you are going fast.
> A helmet is so much cheaper than a helicopter ride to the ER.


I ride better with one on...I feel much more confident and get a little "sendy-er"....is that a word?...it is now...


----------



## basser

Would you guys say a low profile helmet counts as 'quality' or 'safe'? I purchased a sandbox helmet (the one without the brim) and it seems like there is not much to it, pretty low profile. You guys still think it's safe?


----------



## OneManArmy

basser said:


> Would you guys say a low profile helmet counts as 'quality' or 'safe'? I purchased a sandbox helmet (the one without the brim) and it seems like there is not much to it, pretty low profile. You guys still think it's safe?


Sandbox is a rider owned company. Good stuff. 

low profile doesn't necessarily mean unsafe. There's a lot of tech in these helmets. I prefer Giro. Oakley's new lids are sick. Smith is good. Etc.


----------



## CalvaryCougar33

*always wear a helmet*

seriously always wear one. This would have been a lot worse without one. This video is me getting air off the knuckles. I sent that one too deep


----------



## stickz

I just can't think of one advantage to not wearing a helmet. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowMoose

"If you have a $10 head...then wear a $10 helmet!"




Someone said that to me when I first got my motorcycle licence. I bought the best helmet I could find. My head isn't much to look at...but it's the only one I have.


----------



## speedjason

SnowMoose said:


> "If you have a $10 head...then wear a $10 helmet!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said that to me when I first got my motorcycle licence. I bought the best helmet I could find. My head isn't much to look at...but it's the only one I have.


I never understand why anyone would not wear a helmet while riding a motorcycle. I even have people tell me once they are in the state where a helmet is not required, they pullover and take it off. I am like are you kidding me. That's like saying if it's not illegal to have unprotect sex, you should not wear a condom when having sex with some stranger.
My safety shouldn't be determined by what's legal what's not.


----------



## Manicmouse

A childhood friend of mine died slipping off a cliff at the end of a run about seven years ago, the resort had a poor barrier/fence setup which would have prevented it. He wasn't wearing a helmet and he broke his skull.

I'm not saying that a helmet would have saved his life, but he would have at least had a chance of surviving.


----------



## freshy

I have decades of excuses why I never really wore one. It was not for my lack of trying more like my lack of funds. All the ones I ever bought fit and felt like crap and ended up never being used. I finally shelled out $300 and got a Smith Vantage, fits my big weird head nice. In fact I find it more comfortable and maneuverable than my toque somehow, maybe because it holds my face mask in place way better; with my toque after a certain number of head turns causes the toque/facemask combo to shift and cold spots can appear. Still think i look like a tool, but least no one can recognize me once the goggs are on.

Thats my advice for the people who can't find a good fitting helmet, start at the top of the line and work your way down instead of looking at the best price or whats on sale. I have been looking for a Vantage to go on sale for like 3 years and they rarely do.


----------



## speedjason

freshy said:


> I have decades of excuses why I never really wore one. It was not for my lack of trying more like my lack of funds. All the ones I ever bought fit and felt like crap and ended up never being used. I finally shelled out $300 and got a Smith Vantage, fits my big weird head nice. In fact I find it more comfortable and maneuverable than my toque somehow, maybe because it holds my face mask in place way better; with my toque after a certain number of head turns causes the toque/facemask combo to shift and cold spots can appear. Still think i look like a tool, but least no one can recognize me once the goggs are on.
> 
> Thats my advice for the people who can't find a good fitting helmet, start at the top of the line and work your way down instead of looking at the best price or whats on sale. I have been looking for a Vantage to go on sale for like 3 years and they rarely do.


I find GIRO softshell helmet fit my head pretty good. I have very round head and the soft shell would change shape to my head.


----------



## Varza

freshy said:


> I have decades of excuses why I never really wore one. It was not for my lack of trying more like my lack of funds. All the ones I ever bought fit and felt like crap and ended up never being used. I finally shelled out $300 and got a Smith Vantage, fits my big weird head nice. In fact I find it more comfortable and maneuverable than my toque somehow, maybe because it holds my face mask in place way better; with my toque after a certain number of head turns causes the toque/facemask combo to shift and cold spots can appear. Still think i look like a tool, but least no one can recognize me once the goggs are on.
> 
> Thats my advice for the people who can't find a good fitting helmet, start at the top of the line and work your way down instead of looking at the best price or whats on sale. I have been looking for a Vantage to go on sale for like 3 years and they rarely do.


Oh, since this thread got revived, I feel the need to state my opinion that @freshy most certainly does NOT look like a tool with his helmet on. But rather like a normal, regular, VERY GOOD snowboarder. Thank you!


----------



## chomps1211

My Giro helmet is 7 years old now. Got a few scuff marks on it from relatively minor slams & noggin bonks. Nuthing like what you guys have been describing. No dents or deformities. but it has definitely hit the hardpack a time or two hard enough to ring my bell. 


So,.... At what point do you guys consider a helmet in need of replacement? Either from age or the accumulative effects of minor impacts?


....At what point do you guys consider a helmet in need of replacement? Either from age or the accumulative effects of minor impacts?


>


----------



## Varza

chomps1211 said:


> ....At what point do you guys consider a helmet in need of replacement? Either from age or the accumulative effects of minor impacts?
> 
> 
> >


5 years max. The foam hardens as it gets old and no longer offers the protection it's supposed to. 

Ok so maybe I am a fool for following manufacturers' directions. Surely, they just want to make their $$$ off me. Still, I don't go over 5.

EDIT: 3 if next year's model comes in PURRRPLE!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Varza said:


> 5 years max. The foam hardens as it gets old and no longer offers the protection it's supposed to.
> 
> Ok so maybe I am a fool for following manufacturers' directions. Surely, they just want to make their $$$ off me. Still, I don't go over 5.
> 
> EDIT: 3 if next year's model comes in PURRRPLE!


V u need a bright purple dome with glitter, so I can sees u better


----------



## wrathfuldeity

True story...about a month ago, the snowboard fairy tossed a relatively new helmet into my backyard...and it's a perfect fit. :woohoo: So I washed it, wore it and it fits better. :grin:


----------



## neni

Varza said:


> 5 years max. The foam hardens as it gets old and no longer offers the protection it's supposed to.
> 
> Ok so maybe I am a fool for following manufacturers' directions. Surely, they just want to make their $$$ off me. Still, I don't go over 5.
> 
> EDIT: 3 if next year's model comes in PURRRPLE!


Giro Stellar MIPS...


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Hit a ice patch coming down Mansfield at Stowe last week and slammed HARD. Mild concussion... dent in helmet and after inspecting a couple days later when I got home saw a crack in the foam in the inside. Can't even imagine what level of veggie I would be if I wasn't rocking one. I like my new helmet much better though... heh.


----------



## BoardWalk

chomps1211 said:


> ....At what point do you guys consider a helmet in need of replacement? Either from age or the accumulative effects of minor impacts?
> 
> 
> >


Accumulative effects an inspection should show most defects.

In my case I buy a new one every year due to excessive steroid use creating a constantly growing melon. The good news is I break even on the cost buying smaller jocks. :roadrage:


----------



## benjinyc

Giro Quarter (MIPS)

designed for cycling/skateboarding, but works fine for snowboarding (they have an equivalent called the Ledge, the only difference is the ear warmers and goggle clips, everything else is the same. I wear a beanie and my goggles underneath the helmet so I got the Quarter instead (was half the price of the Ledge)

The Ledge


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Well... the snow version also had MIPS too (at least according to the pics). That tends to add ~30 bucks to the price of helmets. MIPS seems to be one of those things though where some people really care about it and others could care less. Not that looks matter too much, but that helmet does look good!


----------



## beo3

Riding with a friend yesterday on the blues, watched him go over a roller and i followed him down. As I came over I found him on his face unconscious. After about 90 seconds he came to but he just wasn't right. We took a ride to the hospital where he asked me a thousand times "was I just napping" ? 
I don't know how he fell, but he ended up with a moderate concussion.
Morale of the story, no helmet and he would be eating applesauce thru a straw today. 
Please wear yours.......


----------



## SlvrDragon50

beo3 said:


> Riding with a friend yesterday on the blues, watched him go over a roller and i followed him down. As I came over I found him on his face unconscious. After about 90 seconds he came to but he just wasn't right. We took a ride to the hospital where he asked me a thousand times "was I just napping" ?
> I don't know how he fell, but he ended up with a moderate concussion.
> Morale of the story, no helmet and he would be eating applesauce thru a straw today.
> Please wear yours.......


Wow, that's crazy. I wear full padding head to toe. I see no reason to not do it if it's available and doesn't put me in that much discomfort.


----------



## Hoffa

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Wow, that's crazy. I wear full padding head to toe. I see no reason to not do it if it's available and doesn't put me in that much discomfort.


----------



## ronaldo

benjinyc said:


> Giro Quarter (MIPS)
> 
> designed for cycling/skateboarding, but works fine for snowboarding (they have an equivalent called the Ledge, the only difference is the ear warmers and goggle clips, everything else is the same. I wear a beanie and my goggles underneath the helmet so I got the Quarter instead (was half the price of the Ledge)
> 
> The Ledge


I just purchased the Ledge, i used to snowboard using my bmx helmet. I liked the Ledge because it looks like a bmx helmet. lol

The Ledge i believe has that Auto Loc 2 Fit System that makes the helmet snug to the lower portion of the back of your head. My bmx helmet doesn't have that and it sort of bounces around a bit in rough terrain.


----------



## Camcgregg

Are there any companies producing full face snowboard helmets? I took a pretty nasty spill a while back after hitting my face on the ice while wearing a helmet. Thankfully, I don't remember anything from that day. But ended up with a bad concussion, broken nose, busted up face, lots of hospital bills. The memory issues were the scary part. 

A full face seems like a no-brainer  when it's pretty easy to hit your face on something whether it be the snow, a rail, your own knee, another board, etc.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Camcgregg said:


> Are there any companies producing full face snowboard helmets? I took a pretty nasty spill a while back after hitting my face on the ice while wearing a helmet. Thankfully, I don't remember anything from that day. But ended up with a bad concussion, broken nose, busted up face, lots of hospital bills. The memory issues were the scary part.
> 
> A full face seems like a no-brainer  when it's pretty easy to hit your face on something whether it be the snow, a rail, your own knee, another board, etc.


Quick google search reveals a full face can be dangerous as the lower portion can catch on snow resulting in neck injury. As much as it sucks, I'd take your injuries over a spinal injury.


----------



## JPopster

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Quick google search reveals a full face can be dangerous as the lower portion can catch on snow resulting in neck injury. As much as it sucks, I'd take your injuries over a spinal injury.


Demon body armor is da way to go.. I don't do crazy jumps without one anymore. I landed and fugged up my tail bone real bayd once.


----------



## Camcgregg

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Quick google search reveals a full face can be dangerous as the lower portion can catch on snow resulting in neck injury. As much as it sucks, I'd take your injuries over a spinal injury.


Yeah I could see that happening with the larger motorcycle helmets which don't seem appropriate for snowboarding. I just found some full face helmets by Ruroc that look to be a better match.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Camcgregg said:


> Yeah I could see that happening with the larger motorcycle helmets which don't seem appropriate for snowboarding. I just found some full face helmets by Ruroc that look to be a better match.


Those only provide wind coverage I believe.

Here are some recommendations and opinions: https://www.reddit.com/r/skiing/comments/2j07c6/full_face_helmets/?st=jfbd7omj&sh=cef9ee07


----------



## Camcgregg

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Those only provide wind coverage I believe.
> 
> Here are some recommendations and opinions:


I was wondering how much protection it could have seeing that it can be removed so easily... Yeah it's definitely a valid argument but tough to say because we don't really have any data. Makes me wonder if this line of thinking came from one freak accident and just became accepted or if it was a recurring issue.


----------



## Snow Hound

Oh please don't reopen that can of worms marked Ruroc.


----------



## Camcgregg

Snow Hound said:


> Oh please don't reopen that can of worms marked Ruroc.


Oh I meant a valid argument regarding full face helmets in general. Not talking about the Ruroc besides that first sentence.


----------



## Snow Hound

Camcgregg said:


> Oh I meant a valid argument regarding full face helmets in general. Not talking about the Ruroc besides that first sentence.


Oh I'm just joking man. Too old, grumpy and English for emojis.


----------



## Phedder

Figured I'd bump this with another reminder, second helmet I've done this to  Very lucky to ride away without a concussion, just a mild headache, stiff neck this morning and a bruised ego. I've got a feeling the MIPS tech helped play a role in that for sure.


----------



## speedjason

Phedder said:


> Figured I'd bump this with another reminder, second helmet I've done this to  Very lucky to ride away without a concussion, just a mild headache, stiff neck this morning and a bruised ego. I've got a feeling the MIPS tech helped play a role in that for sure.


Oh wow, glad you walked away from it. :surprise:


----------



## Phedder

Yep, walked straight to ski patrol to get checked out hah. They couldn't believe I had no signs of a concussion either, looking at the helmet. I let them know it might be worth re-evaluating the jump I sent it to flat on as well, all other jumps in that line and the ones further up the mountain you had to hold your speed to clear comfortably, even the large directly before this one I just cleared the knuckle, then straight to the flat on that one. Doesn't add up :dry:


----------



## speedjason

Phedder said:


> Yep, walked straight to ski patrol to get checked out hah. They couldn't believe I had no signs of a concussion either, looking at the helmet. I let them know it might be worth re-evaluating the jump I sent it to flat on as well, all other jumps in that line and the ones further up the mountain you had to hold your speed to clear comfortably, even the large directly before this one I just cleared the knuckle, then straight to the flat on that one. Doesn't add up :dry:


Shits happen when you get too comfy.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk

Standing around with the crew, waitin on the guy putting on his extra hats cause its cold. Forgets his ear buds. Takes off his gloves, so he can take off his three hats so he can put his ear buds in. DUDE, put speakers in yer helmet, wear a neck gaiter, warm now, EASIER. Get brain protection for added bonus.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Phedder said:


> Figured I'd bump this with another reminder, second helmet I've done this to  Very lucky to ride away without a concussion, just a mild headache, stiff neck this morning and a bruised ego. I've got a feeling the MIPS tech helped play a role in that for sure.


Holy crap...smith should give you a new one...in exchange for your testimony and to evaluate for improvements to that helmet...Or alternative theory...they were using crap material...idk...still in either case glad ur not a TBI veggie.


----------



## Kenai

Phedder said:


> Figured I'd bump this with another reminder, second helmet I've done this to  Very lucky to ride away without a concussion, just a mild headache, stiff neck this morning and a bruised ego. I've got a feeling the MIPS tech helped play a role in that for sure.


Definitely glad you are okay. I don’t remember the five hours after I made my helmet look like that, and I couldn’t work for nearly three weeks.


----------



## Phedder

speedjason said:


> Shits happen when you get too comfy.


Yep, I definitely should have done a ride by to properly check out the jump instead of assuming it would ride just like their other larges. 



wrathfuldeity said:


> Holy crap...smith should give you a new one...in exchange for your testimony and to evaluate for improvements to that helmet...Or alternative theory...they were using crap material...idk...still in either case glad ur not a TBI veggie.


I'd say that helmet did a bloody good job, certainly better than the last one I split! Ordered a new one this morning for 60% off anyway, pretty happy to pay $80CAD shipped to my door to not be a vegetable right now :grin:



Kenai said:


> Definitely glad you are okay. I don’t remember the five hours after I made my helmet look like that, and I couldn’t work for nearly three weeks.


Three weeks! Wow, you really got rocked. A good friend of mine recently got diagnosed with post concussion anxiety and depression, I've definitely gotten off lightly.


----------



## t21

Lucky guy,glad your ok. did you order the same kind of helmet?


----------



## Manicmouse

Glad you're okay buddy, without a helmet your head would be jelly.



Phedder said:


> Three weeks! Wow, you really got rocked. A good friend of mine recently got diagnosed with post concussion anxiety and depression, I've definitely gotten off lightly.


A dude at work clashed heads playing ultimate (that frisbee team sport) and he had a year long road to recovery with many days off work. You're very lucky!


----------



## deagol

+1 for helmets. I took a really hard slam last year and although I could not see any damage to the helmet, I am sure it saved me from a serious head injury. I've since retired this helmet and got a new one.


----------



## mikeyb79

Yeah this is the one piece of gear where I didn't think twice about snapping up. I started about 5 years ago and have been renting gear the whole time, except I bought myself a helmet immediately after my first lesson (I rented one on their recommendation/insistence). Since then I've been wearing hockey base layer stuff and snowmobiling balaclava/mitts and jogging sweats mixed in with some snowboarding/skiing-specific gear, but have always rocked a helmet on the hill. No taps on the noggin yet but I'd much rather have a helmet and not need than need one and not have.

Besides, I'm almost 40 and have given up on trying to look cool


----------



## BoardieK

Navigating a beginners area in La Thuile, took what I thought was a link between pistes then went flying over a small drop onto hardpack. Cracked my 1 year old Sweet Alpiniste and broke my 2 day old Smith I/Os. Pissed off but only have a bruised temple and a slightly stiff neck which will, no doubt, be pretty sore in the morning.

ps day 3 of a 45 day trip.


----------



## LALUNE

Any verdict on Giro Ledge MIPS helmet?

Recently bought one cuz the fit is impeccable, but start to worry about its durability and functionality since it's only $80.

When buying helmet, I really don't mind to pay extra.


----------



## speedjason

LALUNE said:


> Any verdict on Giro Ledge MIPS helmet?
> 
> Recently bought one cuz the fit is impeccable, but start to worry about its durability and functionality since it's only $80.
> 
> When buying helmet, I really don't mind to pay extra.


You will be fine. Giro makes quality product without paying extra for the brand.


----------



## benjinyc

I bought a Giro Quarter MIPS Helmet for $35 on amazon - it's a skateboard/bike helmet, which is fine since i wear a beanie and goggles underneath, so I didn't need to pay extra for the ski/snowboard version which is basically the same with ear covers and a goggle clip in the back


----------



## OneManArmy

speedjason said:


> You will be fine. Giro makes quality product without paying extra for the brand.


Giro is all I wear. Been running them a long long time. I have 2 right now. The Jackson and the Range. Also running a few different goggle set ups. Contact. Blok. Agent. Goggles and lids have survived a lot over the years.


----------



## snoway

LALUNE said:


> Any verdict on Giro Ledge MIPS helmet?
> 
> Recently bought one cuz the fit is impeccable, but start to worry about its durability and functionality since it's only $80.
> 
> When buying helmet, I really don't mind to pay extra.


I have one and my kids have the kids version. One of the kids managed to drop her helmet from the chairlift onto the rocks around 100m below. When I went to retrieve the helmet it was still totally intact bar a few scratches. I even stood on it and jumped a little and it didn't budge. I still replaced it and binned the helmet.

You aren't paying a fortune for it because it is just a basic helmet with nothing fancy.


----------



## LALUNE

snoway said:


> I have one and my kids have the kids version. One of the kids managed to drop her helmet from the chairlift onto the rocks around 100m below. When I went to retrieve the helmet it was still totally intact bar a few scratches. I even stood on it and jumped a little and it didn't budge. I still replaced it and binned the helmet.
> 
> You aren't paying a fortune for it because it is just a basic helmet with nothing fancy.


That sounds legit. 

It does have the MIPS and hard shell construction that is supposed to prevent some skull fracture. That's enough for me.

I walked away from Sweet protection because their helmets are pretty heavy, plus the weird fit on my head. I am a believer that the swing weight of helmet will worsen the fall so I try to buy helmet as light as possible.


----------



## BoardieK

An update on my injury last week. Turns out that head butting the icy hardpack also gave me Cervical Radiculopathy (Pinched Nerve) which became extremely painful until I self diagnosed and applied a nsaid gel to my neck vertebrae (well away from the pain in shoulder blade). A couple of days rest, including a powder day spent shopping with the missus, and all is well.

No idea what difference the helmet made but it at least prevented grazing of my forehead and probably lessened the impact. Might look at a softshell helmet replacement.


----------



## htfu

LALUNE said:


> That sounds legit.
> 
> It does have the MIPS and hard shell construction that is supposed to prevent some skull fracture. That's enough for me.
> 
> I walked away from Sweet protection because their helmets are pretty heavy, plus the weird fit on my head. I am a believer that the swing weight of helmet will worsen the fall so I try to buy helmet as light as possible.


brands mean nothing if the helmet does not fit your head, always buy the helmet that fits your head ...

also, the old saying of "if you have a $10 head, buy a $10 helmet" is appropriate, since i make my living with my head i kinda like to overspend in this area as more protection is possibly better (but can never mitigate very bad decisions). remember that safety equipment is there as a last resort, good decision making is your primary defence in almost all cases (in my opinion, of course).


----------



## t21

I just bought a cap with protective layer on them(2nd skull) that i could add under my helmet for just in case. I've been lucky so far that i have not crack a helmet but had some few hard bumps on my head(especially the back of my head)from crashing. Hopefully this cap could help me soften the blow since i know it can happen anytime again.


----------



## Myoko

Helmet, quality wrist built-in guards. You may only ever need them once, but you will need them if you are a snowboarder. Remember I tried to tell you, and I don't care how good you are.


----------



## Manicmouse

Myoko said:


> Helmet, quality wrist built-in guards. You may only ever need them once, but you will need them if you are a snowboarder. Remember I tried to tell you, and I don't care how good you are.


Don't hijack this thread with your wrist guard agenda :grin:


----------



## SnowDragon

Myoko said:


> Helmet, quality wrist built-in guards. You may only ever need them once, but you will need them if you are a snowboarder. Remember I tried to tell you, and I don't care how good you are.


"built-in"?
To what? Gloves? Mittens?
Why do the wrist guards have to be built in to those?
I wear my wrist guards separate from my mitts. They seem to work as well as built-in wrist guards.


----------



## linvillegorge

Yeah, I've been wearing a helmet for 5+ years but never bothered woth wrist guards. IMO, they're a crutch. You're much better off learning how to fall correctly than using an apparatus that let's you get away with posting up on minor falls but is just going to lead to a break higher up the arm or a should injury on a bigger fall. Stop trying to post up with your arm as you fall. Yes, it's instinct to do it but it's an awful habit.


----------



## Myoko

SnowDragon said:


> "built-in"?
> To what? Gloves? Mittens?
> Why do the wrist guards have to be built in to those?
> I wear my wrist guards separate from my mitts. They seem to work as well as built-in wrist guards.


I don't want to hijack the thread with a wrist guard agenda  BUT when I researched the hell out of this some time ago there really is only 2 types to get. Level or Doc Meter Flexmeter, both can be worn separately or are built into gloves. The rest were crap. Couldn't get the rest of the family to wear them though but funnily enough, I am the only one who has not broken their wrist, and I have only needed them maybe 3 times in the last 10 years.


----------



## RHSTi

mojo maestro said:


> I wear one because trees are hard and people are idiots.............


Agree
One time a gal was carrying her ski on her shoulder, and she managed to swing right into my head. I am glad that I was wearing a helmet


----------



## SnowDragon

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, I've been wearing a helmet for 5+ years but never bothered woth wrist guards. IMO, they're a crutch. You're much better off learning how to fall correctly than using an apparatus that let's you get away with posting up on minor falls but is just going to lead to a break higher up the arm or a should injury on a bigger fall. Stop trying to post up with your arm as you fall. Yes, it's instinct to do it but it's an awful habit.


FYI, the "break higher up the arm" thing is a myth.
I'm surprised that Level still uses that as part of the marketing for their wrist guard gloves.


----------



## pow247

mojo maestro said:


> I wear one because trees are hard and people are idiots.............


Or maybe trees are idiots and people are hard....?


----------



## 16gkid

SnowDragon said:


> FYI, the "break higher up the arm" thing is a myth.
> I'm surprised that Level still uses that as part of the marketing for their wrist guard gloves.


can you explain how its a myth? The energy has to go somewhere


----------



## Myoko

You don't want one of the little bones in the wrist broken regardless. even if it did travel up it would be a bonus. Pretty sure every professional snowboarder has had many wrist injuries, and they know how to fall. Pretty much every experienced snowboarder has had to learn the hard way and would be handy at falling also. Personally I'm a bit suss on the Level Fly after hurting my wrist last season whilst switching to them.


----------

